# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.2.4 - Samsung GT-S7710, Huawei UM840, ZTE MF51

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.4 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung GT-S7710, LG E980H, Huawei UM840, ZTE MF51  *And additional support for:*
HTC Sensation 4G (PG58100)   Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.4 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *Samsung GT-S7710*  - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *LG E980H* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *Huawei UM840* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. .:MASRSYSTEM:.).
- *ZTE MF51* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Farhod Electronic).
- *HTC Sensation 4G (PG58100)* - added Repair IMEI, Repair CID.*Added Software manuals for supported phones.**Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.**Released some improvements to the main software.*   
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

